# Prop for 15 Yamaha on Grizzly 1448



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

IMO I think spending money on a prop for small motors is a waste. You may pick up 2 mph at most. I would get a 25 if really wanna go faster with a load.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I would probably get a 25hp and do 40mph but I think that 20 is easily done with a 15hp on that boat. I also have a 1448 jon and it would run 21 with a 9.9 and two people with gear.

First thing to do is run the boat in several different trim pin holes to find your most efficient (fastest).

Second have a buddy move from the stern to the bow slowly while watching your speedometer. Wherever it he is at when the boat is the fastest is where you need to put your gear.

After you have adjusted all you can then you will need to buy or borrow a tach to get the right prop.

I would bet that you could do 22-25 with everything correctly adjusted.

or you could do around 40 with a hopped 25 merc 2 smoke ;D

post your prop size and pitch and maybe one of the guys around here has one you could try before you buy.


----------

